# We are also settled in Sydney



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry couldn't post this earlier. 

Nevertheless, here we are in Sydney, settled and enjoying new country, new climate and new people. We arrived Sydney on 18th August 2011, we had booked furnished apartment in CBD for 10 days through internet. We spent first week in Sydney by setting up our Bank account, TFN, Centerlink, photo id cards and searchin rental.

Within first 10 days we were able to search rental apartment in Sydney city itself. Spent a week arranging basic stuffs, electricity, gas connection, internet, furniture, sofa, bed, fridge, TV etc. Second week after getting Apartment got a job. So, here we are, we are going to soon complete 2 months in Sydney and we have lived and enjoyed every moment we spent here. 

Thanks everyone for ur best wishes and support.
Regards

Randhir Singh


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

mr.india said:


> Sorry couldn't post this earlier.
> 
> Nevertheless, here we are in Sydney, settled and enjoying new country, new climate and new people. We arrived Sydney on 18th August 2011, we had booked furnished apartment in CBD for 10 days through internet. We spent first week in Sydney by setting up our Bank account, TFN, Centerlink, photo id cards and searchin rental.
> 
> ...


Wow...Cool...reading this post made me feel -this is my dream how i wish it wud come true .I wish all those who are planning to move (including myself) or moved recently to have a smooth jouney like that of Randhir's.

Rayh.


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

Your post was very inspiring.. thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Mr. India, good to hear that you are settled in Sydney, how is your progress on job front, please keep us updated...

cheers
Jaffar


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

Great to read!


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

mr.india said:


> Sorry couldn't post this earlier.
> 
> Nevertheless, here we are in Sydney, settled and enjoying new country, new climate and new people. We arrived Sydney on 18th August 2011, we had booked furnished apartment in CBD for 10 days through internet. We spent first week in Sydney by setting up our Bank account, TFN, Centerlink, photo id cards and searchin rental.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear Randhir that you have settled properly in a new city, I would be going through the same process once i land there in november...I would look forward for some guidance from you on some of the things you mentioned....btw which locality have you got the apartment and what's the approx rental?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks guys.. 

Job front is going great, work culture is quite different to middle-east, but enjoying it now. 

For suburbs, as we are new and we did not had much idea of safer suburb so, we choose to stay in city itself, as everything is in our walking distance. 

Goood Luck for all who are planning to move.. This is the right time


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Randhir,

What is the indicative rental for apartment in Sydney.

Regards,
priya


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

priyadheeraj said:


> Hi Randhir,
> 
> What is the indicative rental for apartment in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hi Priya,

Ours is a one bedroom Apartment with security, pool and gym in building itself, we pay $400 pw, but if you go to suburbs like parramatta, westmead, quaker hills, blacktown the rent would definitely be cheaper. 

We wanted to live in cbd for some time, hence we took this apartment.


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hi Priya,
> 
> Ours is a one bedroom Apartment with security, pool and gym in building itself, we pay $400 pw, but if you go to suburbs like parramatta, westmead, quaker hills, blacktown the rent would definitely be cheaper.
> 
> We wanted to live in cbd for some time, hence we took this apartment.


Hi Randhir,
Can you pls share the deposit and advance you had to pay. Also did the owner ask for employment details?


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Randhir,

Bur believe me it is really cheap considering you are in CBD. In Paramatta also if you need good locality and a decent accomodation it easily costs 400 pw with facilities that u r talking about.

But the information provided is useful especially for people who move in initially its good with 1BR. But would like to know if it was easy to take on rent, here in suburbs there are usually several takers for a single house and it is very difficult.

Your answers may help prospective immigrants as we all run towards the suburbs but from you suggest it seems CBD is worth a try too.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Sam05 said:


> Hi Randhir,
> Can you pls share the deposit and advance you had to pay. Also did the owner ask for employment details?


one month rent deposit, no we did not had job when we took appartment. however, we did gave them our bank statement to comfort them dat we have funds to pay rent.


----------



## Sam05 (Jun 21, 2009)

mr.india said:


> one month rent deposit, no we did not had job when we took appartment. however, we did gave them our bank statement to comfort them dat we have funds to pay rent.


Thanks for the info, Randhir. This is really good news.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

After reading ur posts, relocating doesnt sound as tough as it used 2 be before.I hope and pray that it wud b a smooth journey for us as well.Fingers crossed.

Rayh.


----------



## ramsah (Apr 29, 2011)

mr.india said:


> Sorry couldn't post this earlier.
> 
> Nevertheless, here we are in Sydney, settled and enjoying new country, new climate and new people. We arrived Sydney on 18th August 2011, we had booked furnished apartment in CBD for 10 days through internet. We spent first week in Sydney by setting up our Bank account, TFN, Centerlink, photo id cards and searchin rental.
> 
> ...


Hi Randhir,

I am moving to Sydney in Feb, can you please share the link from where you have booked the service apartment for 10 days.

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

our service apartment website was Serviced Sydney Apartments - Regis on Castlereagh
however we booked it through booking.com
Good Luck Ram


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Gooood Luck to all.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Mr.India


Am sure with the info and the news you have shared it would be great help and would be motivating for many to move there asap.

I will be there myself in April , I would request you to give me any tips on job hunting front. I am trying to get someone interested in my CV from India , but even though i have mentioned most of the details about my VISA etc , i dont seem to be drawing much attention.I dont know if i missing something.

It would be a dream come true if we could land a job as soon as you did, Its very difficult to get someone whose newly settled there and give us input , Please let ur posts keep coming . 

Thank you


----------



## as59 (Apr 14, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Sorry couldn't post this earlier.
> 
> Nevertheless, here we are in Sydney, settled and enjoying new country, new climate and new people. We arrived Sydney on 18th August 2011, we had booked furnished apartment in CBD for 10 days through internet. We spent first week in Sydney by setting up our Bank account, TFN, Centerlink, photo id cards and searchin rental.
> 
> ...


Where do you stay in Sydney before renting an apartment? Do you have any suggestions about the location of the rentals, where to stay?


----------



## Reddefactor (Dec 22, 2012)

*House Prices*

Hi Randhir,

How are you,,Im sid from UK.
I wonder if you able to provide me with some information.
I,m thinking of moving to sydney.
What sort of Asian population is there?
What are the house prices for a three/four bedroom.

If you dont mind asking you,,what do you do for living.
Just thinking of Jobs aspect.

You can email me direct if you like.
my email is [email protected] com

I apprecaite your time and help.
Sid


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

ramsah said:


> Hi Randhir,
> 
> I am moving to Sydney in Feb, can you please share the link from where you have booked the service apartment for 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Ram,
did you get a job first before moving to sydney? how much is the joining time asked by employers?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Regis on castlerage was the first apartment we booked. its on 317 castlerage st. Sydney 2000. It wasn't cheap but We found it very convenient due to its location for initial few days.

Check on booking.com you may find better deal, try travel lodge and Napolean on kent tooo.

Good Luck Guys.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Sid,

Sydney has a very good number of Asian population. If you are looking for Desi crowd, you may look into staying at Harris Park, Parammatta, Westmead, Lakemba, Blacktown suburbs.

I stayed in Harris park for about 3 months, and there was a street behind our house, it had about 10 indian resturants in a row...!

So, get set and move on.. Good luck.


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi Mr India,

we r bit confused between Melbourne & Sydney.

Which place has more oppturnities for Business Analysts & production support with 5 & 8 yrs of exp.


Currently We r working in Singapore n planning to land in feb.

Thank you in advance 

Cheers
Jit


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hi Mr India,
> 
> we r bit confused between Melbourne & Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr India,
Ur Post is a great help to us . I and my wife are also planning to move to Sydney by mid March. We need ur guidance regarding some of the Safe suburbs where v can concentrate our search.
Some of the place i searched are-
Harris Park, Parammatta, Westmead, Lakemba, Blacktown suburbs,Homebush
Flemmington,Gordon,Drummoyne, lane cove, north sydney, crows nest or chatswood,St leonards,wollongong,Blue Mountains

Please suggest the suburbs which are safe for couples .


----------

